# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τα φετεινά πουλιά δείχνουν να πυρώνουν νωρίτερα απο τα ενήλικα

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..παρακολουθώ εδώ και καιρό τα πουλιά και διακρίνω το εξής  πράγμα ...βλέπω τα φετινά πουλιά μου να είναι ποιο νωρίς έτοιμα από ότι τα παλιά ζευγαρια..Δηλαδή βλέπω τα νεαρά πουλιά να κυνηγάνε τα θυλικα  με τρόπο ζευγαρώματος και τα παλιά τα πουλιά ακόμα δεν είναι σε αυτό το στάδιο έτοιμα..που ωφελείται αυτό ;;τα νέα πουλιά δεν τα έχω κάνει τόση προετοιμασία όσο τα παλιά ζευγαρια για αναπαραγωγή....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Σε νιωθω.. ζευγαρι του 2016 ψιλο βαζει νημα  και καθεται μεσα στην φωλια



Αλλα πιστευω τα παλια θα ερθουν πιο νωρις σε αναπαραγωγη

----------


## jk21

ερωτηση και στους δυο 

Γιαννη νομιζω εσυ τα εχεις εξωτερικα ... αν οχι πες μου αν αυξησες το φως φετος πιο νωρις 


Κωστα ποτε ξεκινησες την αυξηση των ωρων τεχνητου φωτισμου και στις ποσες ωρες ειναι τωρα η << τεχνητη μερα >> ; νομιζω εσωτερικη εκτροφη δεν εχεις;


Ερωτηση δευτερη ... τα νεα πουλια , ηταν στον ιδιο χωρο το χειμωνα με τα ενηλικα ή σε πιο κρυο;

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα πουλιά είναι στον Ίδιο χώρο μικρά μεγάλα όλο το χρόνο ...θερμοκρασία φωτισμός δεν πειράζω κάτι επειδή τα έχω μέσα έχουν μέρα 20-21 βράδυ 18-19 και φως όπως πηγαίνει η μέρα 6:15 ξημερώνει και 7 παρά νυχτώνει...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πω ότι ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει φωλιές στα πουλιά μου ούτε στα νέα ούτε στα παλιά  για να ξέρω και διάθεση θυλικον..παντός από κουνήματα τρελένονται τα θυλικα....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν τα φετεινα πουλια δεν εχουν δεχθει περισσοτερες ωρες φως απο τα μεγαλυτερα , αν και στις δυο περιπτωσεις δεν εχουν περασει καποια ποιο εντονο χειμωνα απο τα αλλα ( ο χειμωνας αν ειναι βαρυς, φερνει πιο γρηγορα το πυρωμα των πουλιων την ανοιξη ) , τοτε δεν ξερω απο πλευρας μου τι μπορει να εχει επηρεασει και αν η ηλικια ετυχε να ειναι διαφορετικη ή εχει σημασια στην ολη εξελιξη '

στα δικα μου τα θηλυκα πραγματι δειχνουν πιο ετοιμα , αφου δεν εχουν ασπρισει οι μυτες στα αρσενικα , ενω εκεινα αν βαλω νημα (λινατσα δοκιμασα ) πανε απευθειας ,αρπαζουν το νημα , φουσκωνουν και κανουν κινησεις προς το αρσενικο ... ομως ειναι ολα ενηλικα και τα αρσενικα μικροτερα ... το αντιθετο .Βεβαια δυο θηλυκα απο τα τρια που εχω , τα εχω μαζι και σιγουρα η διεκδικηση αρσενικου απο δυο θηλυκα στα περισσοτερα ειδη στη φυση και σιγουρα στον ανθρωπο ... ειναι λιγο διεγερτικη για αυτα  :: 

αναμενοντας με ενδιαφερον τις μαρτυριες και γνωμες αλλων μελων , να πω επισης οτι ... το Πασχα πεφτει νωρις φετος , ε οποτε οι καρδερινες μας  θα μεταλαβουν νωριτερα για Ανασταση  και μαλλον θα ξεκινησουν μετα ερωτες επισης νωριτερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα παλιά τα δικά μου ακόμα η μύτες δεν έχουν ασπρίσει τέλειος ...τα νέα τις βλέπω αρσενικά θυλικα ποιο άσπρες ...δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα ούτε νήμα ούτε φωλιές να βάλω είπα αρχές Απρίλη αν και πέρυσι αρχές  Απρίλη είχα τα αυγά αλλά όταν ήρθε η 14 δεν βγήκαν και ήταν ολόκληρα πουλάκια ψωφια μέσα στο αυγό ...περιμένουμε να δούμε ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Κάτι που θέλω  να ρωτήσω αν και δεν έχει σχέσει με αυτό το θέμα ...θέλω να βάλω λαμπάκι νυχτός στα πουλιά έστω αν γίνει κάτι να μην τρομάζουν τόσο και να βλέπουν ...ποσά watt μπορώ να βάλω για να μπορούν να κοιμούνται κανονικά ;; σκέφτομαι κάποιο από αυτά που είναι με φωτοκυταρο που άναβουν όταν νυχτώνει αυτόματα ...αυτό που βλέπω είναι 0,7watt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπέρα και από μένα δική μου άποψη είναι ότι ο φετινός χειμώνας ήταν πιο βαρύς από τις προηγούμενες χρονιές με χαμηλότερα βαρομετρικά και αυτό φαίνεται να επηρεάζει τη φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα είναι πιο ομαλή και πιο φυσιολογική από τα περιστατικά που δημιουργήθηκαν σε αρκετούς εκτροφείς τον προηγούμενο χρόνο. Όσον αφορά τις εσωτερικές εκτροφές Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάπου άκουσα ή διάβασα ότι οι καρδερίνες αντιλαμβάνονται και σε εσωτερικχώρο της μεταβολές των βαρομετρικών διακυμάνσεων

----------


## kostas salonika

Όντος φέτος εδώ για βόρεια Ελλάδα(Θεσσαλονίκη) ήταν το κάτι άλλο 10 μέρες -10..στα πουλιά εκείνες τις μέρες είχα θερμοκρασία 5-6 βαθμούς πανό από το 0...εμένα τα πουλιά μου κοιτάνε έξω και πιστεύω αντιλαμβάνονται το τι γίνετε και με το μάτι ...αλλά αυτό για άμα έχει βάσει και καλό χειμώνα ότι θα είναι έτοιμα ποιο νωρίς η ότι θα καεί ποιο καλά η χρόνια δεν το ήξερα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω πάθει...με πουλιά του '16.
αν και η φωτο δεν είναι καθαρή...φαίνεται πάντως.

----------


## kostas salonika

Αύριο θα βάλω φωλιές και θα δώσω και λίγο βαμβάκι να δω αντιδράσεις ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

> Αύριο θα βάλω φωλιές και θα δώσω και λίγο βαμβάκι να δω αντιδράσεις ....


Κώστα, νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται βιασύνη...

----------


## kostas salonika

Συμφωνώ για αυτό δεν έχω βάλει και ακόμα..σκοπό έχω να βάλω αρχες Απριλίου .αλλά ποιο 
πολύ θέλω να δω 
αντιδράσεις....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ενα φως σε ενταση οσο αυτα που δινουν συσκευες για εντομα , ειναι υπεραρκετο 


Δημητρη τα πουλια ειτε μεσα ειτε εξω σιγουρα αντιλαμβανονται τις αλλαγες του καιρου και της υγρασιας , απλα σε εσωτερικο χωρο αν υπαρχει σχετικη θερμανση , σιγουρα δεν νοιωθουν την ενταση του χειμωνα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν ξέρω ποσό είναι αυτό το φως δεν έχω δει καμία φορά ...θα ψάξω να βρω όμως...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ισως δεν χρειαζεται να μαθεις , αν απλα βαλεις μια τετοια λαμπα 

με ενα σμπαρο , δυο τρυγονια που λενε ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Α εννοείς να βάλω μια τέτοια συσκευή ..δεν έχουν κάποιο θέμα τα πουλιά ;;γιατί κάτι έχω ακούσει είναι με ήχο που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται η άνθρωποι ;;;κάτι τέτοιο ;;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika



----------


## jk21

δεν εννοω συσκευη υπερηχων αλλα

----------


## stefos

Τα δικά μου ζευγάρια ακόμη τίποτα........
Αυτές τις δύο τρεις τελευταίες μέρες λίγη κινητικότητα!
Νήμα δοκιμασα , το ενήλικο θηλυκό έπαιξε λίγο αλλά το παράτησε...........
Το μικρότερο ζευγάρι ούτε το ακούμπησε, μάλλον θα μπει ο Απριλης για τα καλά για να δοκιμασουμε φωλιές..........

----------


## kostas salonika

> Τα δικά μου ζευγάρια ακόμη τίποτα........
> Αυτές τις δύο τρεις τελευταίες μέρες λίγη κινητικότητα!
> Νήμα δοκιμασα , το ενήλικο θηλυκό έπαιξε λίγο αλλά το παράτησε...........
> Το μικρότερο ζευγάρι ούτε το ακούμπησε, μάλλον θα μπει ο Απριλης για τα καλά για να δοκιμασουμε φωλιές..........


Ακόμα είναι νωρίς...μέσα Απρίλη και μετά...ο καιρός θα ξανά χαλάσει έχουμε μέλλον ακόμα πιστεύω ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ήθελα να πειραματιστώ και να δω αντιδράσεις....σχεδόν έτοιμη σε 2 ημέρες 
τώρα υπομονή....

----------


## kostas salonika

Άντε ωραία....πάμε δυνατά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

> Άντε ωραία....πάμε δυνατά ....


Κώστα, εσύ τι έκανες τελικά;

----------


## kostas salonika

Περιμένω ...αύριο θα βάλω φωλιές ...τα αρσενικά μου ειδικά τα φετινά 2 σύνολο δεν σταματάνε όλοι μέρα το κυνήγι...αλλά τα θυλικα τίποτα ...τα παλιά τα ζευγαρια και αυτά τίποτα σχεδόν ούτε τα αρσενικά...αναμονή βάζω φωλιές αύριο και βλέπω ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως ήθελα να πειραματιστώ και να δω αντιδράσεις....σχεδόν έτοιμη σε 2 ημέρες 
> τώρα υπομονή....


Από φετινά πουλιά ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Ναι, πουλιά του 16… κι εσύ με το καλό…

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ ..καλή δύναμη ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη και εγώ έλεγα να βάλω ένα κόκκινο λαμπάκι γιατί θέλω να φτάσω τις 14 ώρες φωτισμό και όταν κλείνει να μην είναι σκοτάδι απ αυτά τα μικρά  που βάζουν στο εικονοστάσι αλλά με αυτό που λες θα κοιμούνται τα πουλιά ???? αν πηγαίνει κανένα έντομο και κάνει τσάφ δεν θα μυρίζει η θα βγάζει ήχο να τρομάζουν ????

----------


## jk21

οχι κοκκινο ,  τα ενοχλει 

ειχα τετοια λαμπα (με τον λιλα φωτισμο )  για αρκετα χρονια , οταν ειχα τα πουλια στην βεραντα και ειχα κουνουπια .Δεν ειχαν προβλημα

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ θα δοκιμάσω ένα φωτακι που έχω στο δωμάτιο του γιου μου ...είναι μπλε ακριβός το χρώμα που βγάζει αυτό για τα έντομα και είναι και πολύ απαλό ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

